# Fortune Cookie Luck?



## strawbeariie (Sep 22, 2019)

I?ve seen lots of people complaining about how greedy Nintendo is for ?scamming? us of our leaf tickets for a measly 3% chance of the top item and so many duplicates, so I was wondering if anyone has had good luck with cookies? I?ve gotten the PomPomPurin 5 star couch and Phoebe?s 5 star pagoda, and i also get lots of four/three stars. I almost never buy cookies with leaf tickets, though, I get them from quests and when they?re on sale for 5,000 bells, so i really haven?t experienced the frustration of getting tons and tons of dupes. What?s your experience with fortune cookies?

(i?m trying to attach images but they arent working q-q)


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 22, 2019)

I used LT on one type of cookie (the Rosewater one I think it was called...not totally sure) and what I got was dismal for the amount of real money spent. I bought 4 of the 5 packs and a few single cookies and won't even get into it, but needless to say I will not use LT on them ever again...unless I want EVERY item in the cookie and would be happy with literally anything I get...but that hasn't happened yet. I will just stick to getting the 5K bell cookies when they pop up...which lately hasn't been very often for me at all.


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 22, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I used LT on one type of cookie (the Rosewater one I think it was called...not totally sure) and what I got was dismal for the amount of real money spent. I bought 4 of the 5 packs and a few single cookies and won't even get into it, but needless to say I will not use LT on them ever again...unless I want EVERY item in the cookie and would be happy with literally anything I get...but that hasn't happened yet. I will just stick to getting the 5K bell cookies when they pop up...which lately hasn't been very often for me at all.



Ahhh! I get your pain. That must be so frustrating ;-; And I agree, unless every item in the cookie is decent I?m probably never going to spend LT on cookies :/ For example, Maple?s new cookie looks amazing and the 5 star item is awesome, but then you see the Thicket of Reeds like- I?m not spending 50 LT for some weeds


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 22, 2019)

strawbeariie said:


> Ahhh! I get your pain. That must be so frustrating ;-; And I agree, unless every item in the cookie is decent I’m probably never going to spend LT on cookies :/ For example, Maple’s new cookie looks amazing and the 5 star item is awesome, but then you see the Thicket of Reeds like- I’m not spending 50 LT for some weeds &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;



Exactly, the odds just aren't worth it for me to do it again. I got caught up trying to get the things I wanted out of that one cookie set and all it led to was the loss of a ridiculous amount leaf tickets and a lot of duplicates of things I didn't want.


----------



## WynterFrost (Sep 23, 2019)

if there's a cookie I really want I wait until it only has a couple of days left and if I have enough tickets and I still want what's in the cookie I'll buy a box


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 24, 2019)

I bought 2 of the 5 cookies box and I got a lot of duplicate ....it was so frustrating because I did not get a 4 or 5 stars items. 500 leaf ticket gone just like that. fortunately, I did not use real money but I don't spend leaf ticket on cookies anymore. I am patiently waiting for the event between pocket camp and new horizon so I am saving leaf ticket right now.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 24, 2019)

In my time of playing, and using all my leaf tickets from rewards and leveling up until I was like level 100 on one fortune cookie, I've received exactly one 5 star item - and it wasn't from a fortune cookie I bought with leaf tickets. So yeah, gambling on 5 star items seems pointless. You'll get better items by just saving your leaf tickets and crafting whatever you like.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 24, 2019)

My luck summarized: whenever I want an item I'll buy 50 cookies and not get it*; whenever I don't want an item I'll get it in a free cookie (I have gotten a surprising amount of 5 stars in free cookies!!! But never ones I want )

*The one exception is that I did get the wings from the new Maple cookie in my first box, thank HEAVENS because as I've mentioned too many times on here I had the worst luck ever with Diana and Colton's cookies while trying to get wings


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 29, 2019)

Just got Wolfgang’s Cog Cookie for 5,000 bells, had the surprise emote pop up above my head, and i got the 5-star telescope!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2019)

Two free cookies today as I'm typing this! uvu
- Maple's cookie: autumn fairy hairpin, not bad (though I really wanted non-clothing items). ^^ I'll use it when I get tired of my bunny ears lol
- Beau's cookie: OH MY GOD 5-STAR !! I got the bakery counter ; w;

Anyway, honestly I don't feel like it's a 'scam' considering how gachas actually work. I've been careful with spending my LT (I've never traded cash for LT); I buy fortune cookies one at a time and make sure I'm okay with most or all of the items for the fortune cookie. An example would probably be Maple's and Goldie's cookies, some items I like better than others but overall I'm not going to complain with what I get.

I think I've gotten four 5-starred items (Apple's, Grim Rosewater, Lobo's, and just now Beau's) and iirc all of them were from free cookies lmao. Gotten quite a number of silver-starred ones too.

But yeah since I'm really nitpicky with items, I get to rack up LT and then spend it on other things. Tbh there are many better things you can spend your LT on.

(((also with dupes, the circumstance I'm annoyed at is the fact that I have three (3) pillars from Colton's cookies. I should be thankful the dupes were pillars so I needed at least 2 for symmetry, but imagine if that were any other item lol.)))

edit: lmao I thought the grim rosewater cookies were Agnes' since she was the face of it but i guess not. i was wondering why i had no memory in my scrapbook for the grim rosewater cookie lol


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 29, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Two free cookies today as I'm typing this! uvu
> - Maple's cookie: autumn fairy hairpin, not bad (though I really wanted non-clothing items). ^^ I'll use it when I get tired of my bunny ears lol
> - Beau's cookie: OH MY GOD 5-STAR !! I got the bakery counter ; w;
> 
> Anyway, honestly I don't feel like it's a 'scam' considering how gachas actually work. I've been careful with spending my LT (I've never traded cash for LT); I buy fortune cookies one at a time and make sure I'm okay with most or all of the items for the fortune cookie. An example would probably be Maple's and Goldie's cookies, some items I like better than others but overall I'm not going to complain with what I get.)))



Very true! I think you and I have very similar luck since I get lots of four stars as well. Super happy for you since you got Beau’s Five Star! That one might be my fav :3


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2019)

strawbeariie said:


> Ahhh! I get your pain. That must be so frustrating ;-; And I agree, unless every item in the cookie is decent I’m probably never going to spend LT on cookies :/ For example, Maple’s new cookie looks amazing and the 5 star item is awesome, but then you see the Thicket of Reeds like- I’m not spending 50 LT for some weeds ����



lol I liked the thicket of reeds ; v; it matches the tall grass I got from Diane's cookies lmao
(though i wish i could have gotten another thicket for symmetry hngh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



strawbeariie said:


> Very true! I think you and I have very similar luck since I get lots of four stars as well. Super happy for you since you got Beau’s Five Star! That one might be my fav :3



I loved Beau's cookie items too! I got a ton of free Beau cookies and luckily got 3 silvers (surprisingly no dupes!!) and 1 gold. -w- Though there was a night I got two free cookies and both were duplicates of the apron dress lmao.


----------



## hestu (Oct 17, 2019)

Ive gotten lucky with some of the "free" cookies and gotten the 5 star items from those, but never when I buy the boxes of cookies or inividually. So I'm not sure how lucky I am lol bc when diana's cookie was out I bought like 15+ hoping for at least wings and I got almost entirely 3 stars, no wings,  and no 5 star.


----------



## strawbeariie (Oct 18, 2019)

Love the responses  Had three weeks of no bell cookies but yesterday I got the Beau’s Bakery 5 star yesterday from a bell cookie!!!


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 20, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I used LT on one type of cookie (the Rosewater one I think it was called...not totally sure) and what I got was dismal for the amount of real money spent. I bought 4 of the 5 packs and a few single cookies and won't even get into it, but needless to say I will not use LT on them ever again...unless I want EVERY item in the cookie and would be happy with literally anything I get...but that hasn't happened yet. I will just stick to getting the 5K bell cookies when they pop up...which lately hasn't been very often for me at all.



I completely agree, I really don't think its worth the leaf tickets if you're only after a few of the items of the collections they have as the chances are, you probably won't get the items you want. I also tend to buy the 5,000 bell cookies, but only if I fancy any of the items from that cookie. 

From my experience of purchasing with leaf tickets though, I never really get the top items they have, but it doesn't bother me as much if I like all of the items and don't mind receiving repeats. 

I've started following the idea of stacking up the leaf tickets first before spending them all on anything that takes my interest. Right now, I have 700 and am hoping for them to release a few festive cookies as I know i'll appreciate them more than the spooky ones.

I do really like Maple's Autumn cookie collection, but I think I'd rather wait for something better before coming to a conclusion.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 20, 2019)

I do okay. I get some nice 2-4 star items, sometimes a 4 star. I?ve never gotten a 5 star. If I buy a bunch of cookie at once, I usually only get 1 or 2 duplicates. My problem with it is just how many leaf tickets you need for the cookies and other things. If you are sending really money, I think you should have the option of choosing what items you want. If you didn?t have to use as many leaf tickets then random items would be okay. Then every time you buy a cookie you get a stamp on your card. You need 10 stamps to complete a card. If I want to buy a 5 star item, I need TEN freaking cards. It?s just way to much. I?m not willing to spend that much of my own money on Animal Crossing. They think people are rich. I?d rather just buy a game like horizons and call it a day. No more extra money.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm only missing one thing from Maple's cookie. I did buy less than $10 worth of leaf tickets, but I did have quite a few leaf tickets saved up already. I got a bunch of clothing items and the wheat thing. It's kinda times like these I wish we could trade the special stuff like that or at least sell it. I Don't need four pairs of wings and three autumn dresses.


----------



## Ras (Oct 23, 2019)

I got that beau counter from the bell cookies today, too! Nintendo must have made too many and they’re burning off the overstock LOL


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

i opened 2 packs of rosie pop star cookie and 3  (14) which costed 550 lt i never got the 5 star item from it. I also go a splatoon splattershot (4 star)
 though i got  a 5 star rug from a 5,000 bell cookie. i was annoyed how that happened


----------



## teo.jerold (Jan 11, 2020)

I've never get more than 3 stars even when I buy a lot of cookies
I did my best to achieve at least 4 stars but I couldn't.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

The highest I got was a 4-star but I keep getting the frog costume! I just decided to wear it since I have both pieces. Meh. =.=


----------

